# canning



## justsayno (Oct 13, 2008)

What kind of things can be canned? If I can stew like I can buy at the store will this go bad really fast or is there some way I can make it stay fresh longer?


----------



## coinguy (Oct 13, 2008)

justsayno said:


> What kind of things can be canned? If I can stew like I can buy at the store will this go bad really fast or is there some way I can make it stay fresh longer?


Fruit is pretty easy. Meats and veggies are somewhat harder. You should go with a pressure canner for them. Longer heating times and the 'tank' is pressurized so you have to be more careful, but it works and is not too expensive, equipment wise. Be aware that high acid things, like tomatoes, don't last long.

G


----------



## netandtim (Oct 8, 2008)

Here is a great link to help get you started and answer any basic questions that you may have. Lots of great info there.

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/publications/publications_usda.html


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone know what the self life of something canned vs. something vacuum sealed is?


----------

